# Officer to NCM



## TristanF (15 Oct 2020)

Hey all,

So I have completed my enlistment process for Primary reserves(Army) and currently just waiting to challenge my CFAT and FORCE test. On my enlistment application I applied for Officer. Is it possible to swap from Officer to NCM? I tried looking online for answers but could only find examples of NCM moving up to Officer instead of the other way around.

Would it look bad on my end to request to drop down if it is even possible? Would I just have to contact my requiting officer and have them change that for me?

Any feedback or advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks

Edit: Changed thread title.


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Oct 2020)

TristanF said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> So I have completed my enlistment process for Primary reserves(Army) and currently just waiting to challenge my CFAT and FORCE test. On my enlistment application I applied for Officer. Is it possible to swap from Officer to NCM? I tried looking online for answers but could only find examples of NCM moving up to Officer instead of the other way around.
> 
> ...



Before you actually swear in you mean? Yes. I went through the officer selection process when I was much younger, including a very lengthy interview. I got held up on medical, missed out on the trade I wanted, opted to switch my application to NCM, and went on to serve for over a decade in that capacity. The MCC I had at the time was right when he said that it would be much harder to go from NCM to Officer once actually serving, and in hindsight, I should just accepted one of the other officer trades on offer.

Once you're sworn in as an officer, the only people I know that have ended up becoming NCMs were people that failed their officer training and were given the option of becoming an NCM or releasing. 

My info is dated and based on my own limited experiences, hopefully someone else can shed some more light. Good luck, and try to think long term about your goals and what you want out of a career. If you want to be an officer one day, don't wait - IMO. 

 :2c:


----------



## TristanF (15 Oct 2020)

reveng said:
			
		

> Before you actually swear in you mean? Yes. I went through the officer selection process when I was much younger, including a very lengthy interview. I got held up on medical, missed out on the trade I wanted, opted to switch my application to NCM, and went on to serve for over a decade in that capacity. The MCC I had at the time was right when he said that it would be much harder to go from NCM to Officer once actually serving, and in hindsight, I should just accepted one of the other officer trades on offer.
> 
> Once you're sworn in as an officer, the only people I know that have ended up becoming NCMs were people that failed their officer training and were given the option of becoming an NCM or releasing.
> 
> ...



Yes, this is all before swearing in. At this point I only have my testing booked, nothing else. 

Thank you for the response.


----------



## winds_13 (16 Oct 2020)

TristanF, you just need to ask the recruiter to change your application.


----------

